

TSA employees singling out young women? - csmeder
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/e5kg4/how_to_beat_the_tsa_screeningi_did_it_today/

======
csmeder
This makes my stomach turn.

<http://vimeo.com/16710243> _The TSA chose Meg McLain for special screening.
They wanted her to go through the new porno-scanners. When she opted out, TSA
agents raised an enormous ruckus. When she asked some question about what they
planned to do to her, they flipped out. TSA agents yelled at her, handcuffed
her to a chair, ripped up her ticket, called in 12 local Miami cops and
finally escorted her out of the airport. Listen to her story as she told it on
radio show Free Talk Live last night. Things are truly getting scary._

[http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-safety-
security/114749...](http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-safety-
security/1147497-tso-saying-heads-up-got-cutie-you.html) _Last week, one of my
flying partners (Captain with Skywest) was going through security at DEN with
his 18 year daughter. As his daughter approached the detector, the TSO working
the NoS said on his headset, "heads up, got a cutie for you."_

------
bediger
Why does this surprise anyone? Does anyone really think that surveillance cams
on building corners really look for terrorists or lawbreakers?

No. The porno-xray-cams and building corner cams just get used to ogle young
women with shapely bodies, or those who dress sylishly or provocatively.

If I were a young woman, I'd start dressing frumpily so as not to attract the
attention of mallcops, rentacops and the "vigilants" of TSA.

